# sure is quiet in here...



## Greg O'Sherwood (Mar 12, 2009)

How'z about someone starting up another buy? 

I'd love to do it...but I don't have any idea how...and my kids would lose the kits before I could ship them...

Someone pick up the ball and run. I'll buy ya a kit or two.

Gregory of Sherwood Forest


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Greg, the best way to learn is by doing! :biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya Greg,  jump in there with both feet.  So, where are you going to buy from? :biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Mar 14, 2009)

Greg,
If you're up to trying one for the first time, PM me and I'll help you out.


----------



## outfitter (Mar 14, 2009)

I've never run a group buy, but I think that it can be very doable if you set limits and guidelines around the buy. I looked at the initial post of the recent group buys and they do a really good job stating what can and can't be done.

I think that if I were to take the first step to run a buy, I would probably limit the # of choices to keep it from getting too overwhelming. Not to mention set a cap on the # of people that order, just to keep it manageable. Say 20 people minimum of 5 pens?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2009)

I would but am having problems with my pay pal account at the moment. any suggestions for an alternative. I know this has been discussed recently but am to lazy to go look for the conversation.


----------



## jason_r (Mar 30, 2009)

Google Checkout.

Cheaper than PayPal too.


----------

